# What Do You Say When They Don't  Back Away



## Lee (Apr 10, 2020)

Happened to me yesterday. I was looking at the cooler bin of sale ham and she brushes right against me and proceeded to look herself.

I said "can you please back away as I was here first"

She ignored me, her husband who was standing away also said to her to wait till the lady was done and she shot him a dirty look and stood her ground.

So I backed away.... what would you have done?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 10, 2020)

I would step back.

These days we all need to be smart/safe and play the long game.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2020)

I would have backed away, but made a comment about the mandates about maintaining a distance of 6 feet while doing so.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 10, 2020)

Lee said:


> So I backed away.... what would you have done?


I would've coughed.....and mentioned how bad my cough has gotten since leaving Wuhan


----------



## Gaer (Apr 10, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I would've coughed.....and mentioned how bad my cough has gotten since leaving Wuhan


Gary:


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 10, 2020)

Coughing works, saw it in person.


----------



## Lee (Apr 10, 2020)

You cough, they could spit on you out of spite, that is what went through my head, avoid confrontation


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2020)

You were right to back away @Lee, you had to protect yourself.


----------



## Lee (Apr 10, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> You were right to back away @Lee, you had to protect yourself.



Just shows how much this virus has changed us, before I would have given a good hip shove to grab the biggest ham....oh well, hope she gets fat on it.


----------



## Llynn (Apr 10, 2020)

I was raised to treat females with respect and dignity.  I would have acknowledged the lady and stepped back. Then, in a highly respectful and dignified manner I would have grabbed her purse and thrown it six aisles across the store.

From local news reports I understand the county jail has lots of hand sanitizer and tp.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 10, 2020)

Lee said:


> Happened to me yesterday. I was looking at the cooler bin of sale ham and she brushes right against me and proceeded to look herself.
> 
> I said "can you please back away as I was here first"
> 
> ...



You could always bribe her with an offer of a free roll of toilet paper. 

I am surprised we haven't seen youtube videos of people fighting over the last package of the stuff like they do at Walmart over a TV on Black Friday.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 10, 2020)

I'd have backed away too. Only because I don't like people coming into my space. The alternative would have been a fight. I wouldn't want my hair messed up over a ham?


----------



## drifter (Apr 10, 2020)

Lee said:


> Happened to me yesterday. I was looking at the cooler bin of sale ham and she brushes right against me and proceeded to look herself.
> 
> I said "can you please back away as I was here first"
> 
> ...


As you did, I would have backed away.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

I pushed away a man who came up right beside me...I said 'That's not 6 feet'. He didn't know what I meant until someone explained to him. Seems some people are still unaware of what is going on.
I had a grocery order delivered and the driver was ready to step right inside. When I told him to leave it outside the door, he thought I was making a fuss about nothing.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 10, 2020)

We are told that this is going to  be like this for the next year or so. Whenever a vaccine is found. To get used to it...!!
  Like everyone else you get to pick your own road as much as anyone else. Which one or many and there are many ways to deal
with things like this. Find out which one works for you and live with it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 10, 2020)

If it happened to me I would have told her 'you are too close to me,please move&wait until I'm done'.If she didn't I would walk away


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 10, 2020)

Normally I look up and smile, the other person usually says sorry I'm in your way.....but in this instance I'd be hard pressed not to lash out at her....instead I would walk away but uttering some nasties under my breath so she could hear me....like getting in the last word


----------



## Don M. (Apr 10, 2020)

When a person wants some space, especially in a crowd, "Flatulence" works great.  Just be sure to move quickly, also, leaving them all to wonder who did it.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 10, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I pushed away a man who came up right beside me...I said 'That's not 6 feet'.


By pushed, do you mean you physically pushed him?


----------



## oldman (Apr 10, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I would've coughed.....and mentioned how bad my cough has gotten since leaving Wuhan


And then taken my hanky out and blow my nose.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2020)

I would have shoved her to the ground and hit her with my purse!  Just *joking *and wishful thinking!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 10, 2020)

Lee said:


> Happened to me yesterday. I was looking at the cooler bin of sale ham and she brushes right against me and proceeded to look herself.
> 
> I said "can you please back away as I was here first"
> 
> ...


I would have growled.... grrrr.  And bit my tongue to avoid outright profanity.


----------

